
A afarensis endocasts suggest ape-like brain organization&prolonged brain growth - bookofjoe
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/14/eaaz4729
======
george3d6
Can I dismiss this outright as highfalutin blabber for using "endocast"
instead of "skull" (by which it seems implied that it's the space inside a
skull where the brain resides is the object of contention) ?

